

Apache Software Foundation Now Accepts Bitcoin Donations - ke4qqq
http://newsbtc.com/2014/08/29/apache-software-foundation-now-accepts-bitcoin-donations/

======
marcell
Notably, unlike many organizations that accept bitcoin, Apache is taking
bitcoin directly, and not instantly converting to fiat. They plan to pay
vendors in bitcoin where possible, and convert the rest to fiat.

------
koonsolo
This is actually a great application of bitcoins, because you don't really
need to know anything about the donator. An address or QR code is all you need
(no registration, specifying email address etc.). And an extra benefit is that
you can see how much they collect.

------
vivab0rg
Mozilla next?

